# emerge - lvm2 - błąd kompilacji.

## calif

Witam, pojawił się błąd podczas instalcji xorg'a. Jednak problem odbiegł trochę od tego i dotyczy teraz sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1.

Po zastosowaniu polecenia:

```
emerge -avquDN world
```

Pojawia się: 

```
Job: 0 of 12. Running: 1
```

I po chwili błąd - przerwanie pracy.

Pojawia się linijka o blędzie związanym z lvm2, więc postanawiam go zainstalować "ręcznie"

Wpisuje więc:

```
emerge lvm2
```

Pakiet się sciąga, przechodzi do instalacji i występuje ten oto błąd:

```
*

* ERROR: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

* environment, line 2737: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* emake || die "compile problem"

* The die message:

* compile problem

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/environment'.

*

Failed to emerge sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1, Log file:

'/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/temp/built.log

*Warning, we no longer overwrite /sbin/lvm and sbin/dmsetup with their static version.

* If you need the static binaries, you must append .static the filename!  
```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Nov 2009 14:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 kde modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Co zrobić, aby zainstalować lvm2, a następnie kontynuować instalację serwera X-ów, a później fluxboksa?

----------

## SlashBeast

Naprawde myslisz, ze to co wkleiles (log budowania) daje jakies informacje? Wklej to co jest NAD informacja z emerge, ze cos poszlo nie tak.

----------

## calif

To jest całość:

cz. 1 : 

```
http://wklejto.pl/48656
```

cz. 2 : 

```
http://wklejto.pl/48658
```

2 czesci - bo ucinało mi. 

Mam nadzieję, że nie sprawi to problemu.

PS.

Tutaj jako całość: 

```
http://wklej.to/p5tK
```

----------

## skazi

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293272

----------

## calif

 *skazi wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293272

 

To niestety chyba co innego.

Czy źle myślę?

Dotyczy tego samego pakietu, ale związane z czymś innym?  :Smile: 

----------

## skazi

Błąd na bugs.gentoo.org:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldevmapper-event

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dmsetup] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory

`/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make: *** [tools.device-mapper] Error 2
```

Twój błąd:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldevmapper-event

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [dmsetup] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.51-r1/work/LVM2.2.02.51/tools'

make: *** [tools.device-mapper] Error 2
```

Nadal sądzisz że to coś innego?

----------

## calif

Ok, masz rację. Ale co ja mam z tym zrobić? Bo niezbyt rozumiem..

----------

## soban_

Przeczytales ebuilda? Uzyles tego https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=210603&action=view ?

----------

## calif

Hmm, może to głupie pytanie - to jest jakiś skrypt? 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i proszę o wyrozumiałość.

----------

## soban_

Dluga droga Cie czeka, radze zaczac od poczytania http://www-auklet.gentoo.org/proj/pl/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

